# The Webmasters Gas Lennox



## webbie (Nov 20, 2005)

The new house we moved into last year, which was already built (spec, not custom) has a double sided Lennox Direct Vent gas fireplace. Here are views from the living room(r)  and the sunroom(l). It heats quite well and will do virtually the entire house (tight, 2700 sf or so) in temperate weather. No blower - although it is wired for one. I have to procure one and install it, but for now the quiet is nice.


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks like Rosie thoroughly approves.


----------



## webbie (Nov 21, 2005)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Looks like Rosie thoroughly approves.



Notice the Rosie statue on the left ledge of the fireplace shelf - you could say we are a bit obessed with our Cavalier.


----------

